# [2007 Thread] Fractional Yacht Program...



## Bourne (Feb 19, 2007)

Now that we are talking about non-traditional ownership, how about Sail and Powerboats. 

This would be our first season wtih www.Pinnacleyachts.com. If things go well, we may consider joining the ownership program. 

The best part that I like about this company is that you sign a lease for one year only at a time. Being a member does give you the right to extend your contract for next year on the same boat. 

The boat we signed up is a 2006 Sea Ray 34 in Chicago. As the contract was signed early last year, we got in at the 2005-06 price point.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 19, 2007)

I am not aware of Pinnacle Yachts...sounds interesting.

I looked into http://www.moorings.com/ about two years ago with a friend that was interested in buying a catamaran and charter it in the BVI's. That program was VERY expensive and not worth it. It was cheaper to rent for $1k-$2k per day.

The Pinnacle Yachts sounds like a better deal.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 19, 2007)

For anyone in the Seattle area who is interested in this type of thing, we had a membership in this program  a few years ago.  It was called the Elliott Bay Yacht Club when we were in it and I think the best part of being in the program for us was that it kept us from buying a big boat!  The year we were in it was the year that Seattle had about 90 days straight of rain (kind of like this year's weather from Nov-Jan).

We had a Bayliner with three staterooms and two bathrooms, but we discovered our kids would have been happier to have just had access to a ski boat.  They also started having a lot of sports activities and other stuff that precluded multi-day boat trips.  Though it was fun the few times we actually went out in the boat, it did show us that having such an expensive hobby wasn't right for us at that time in our lives.  So it served a good purpose financially.  Like the saying goes--the happiest day of my life was when I bought my boat and the happiest day of my life was when I sold my boat!


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 19, 2007)

A inexpensive comparable is the Royal Host Club USA which has 38' and larger houseboats in Florida and Oklahoma. 

For about $650 maintenance you get what is a $1500 per week rental. Either way you drop a few hundred more in fuel.

So you can you be the captain for under $1,000 per week.

However you're not cruising the BVI like the Moorings boats.

I'm too poor for real fractionals 

John


----------



## mjs (Feb 19, 2007)

About 18 months ago, a gentleman on Paradise Island had a 30ft power catamaran built that was beachable and only 18 inches draft , as a  timeshare venture.  Cost was about approx 4,000 per week of ownership, and $900 per week for yearly maintainence fees.This included dockage and all fees expect fuel.  I thought a great deal, not many others were interested.  Boat was shipped over, owner deciided to use for himself since only a few showed interest, and unfortunately died shortly later.  Boat was sold by widow.
Anybody interested?
As John Faith has alluded in a previous post, docking at Atlantis provides free access  to all on board.  Not a bad way to go.

Mark


----------



## Bourne (Sep 23, 2007)

Apoligize for digging up an old thread...

After having a great time with the Leaseshare program during the first season, I am going ahead and signing up with the Ownership plan. 

No cost for first five years for sharing the boat with 7 other captains. After that, the boat is all yours.


----------



## tpcook (Mar 7, 2009)

*Deleted*

[Advertising is NOT allowed in the TUG forums. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## GregGH (Mar 7, 2009)

Deleted ... hmmm ...but ...since we are reading a 2007 thread  (smile) --

wonder how many wonderful threads need to pulled out and dusted off and updated  ????

Are you up for the challenge ?

So Borne -- what do you make of Pinnacle Yachts ??

Greg


----------

